# Best Recording Chopin Preludes***



## Fan66

Hi all:

I am seeking your thoughts on the best Chopin Preludes recordings. After much research on my part, I have found the following, in my opinion, to be the very best. Please note, these are not in any particular order. Out of these 8 recordings, I am still deciding what I can consider my all-time #1 recording.

Rafal Blechacz
Alexandre Tharaud
Howard Shelley
Irina Zaritzkaya
Maurizio Pollini
Nikolai Lugansky
Yundi Li
Maria Pires

Thanks..


----------



## Pugg

I would add: Samson Francois / Ivo Pogorelich/ Caudio Arrau /Martha Argerich.


----------



## Bettina

My choice is rather unusual: Adam Harasiewicz. He is certainly not as famous as the superstars listed above! However, his account of the Preludes is actually my favorite. 

I like how he brings out the contrapuntal textures. Many other pianists emphasize the right-hand melodies too much for my taste. Harasiewicz does justice to all the musical lines, highlighting the polyphonic interplay and imitation.


----------



## Triplets

Claudio Arrau on Phillips. One of his finest recordings. It is also available in Multichannel on the Pentatone Label


----------

